# I want backlink support of my website



## rijasoft (Nov 23, 2020)

hello to every one , i have newly developed website for IT small company ,which is indexed now on google but there is no traffic so any can help for traffic . thank you


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, so there are a number of things that are concerning to me about your website. First is that if you intend to keep your website written in English then you need to have a fluent English speaker take a look at it and help you with the grammar issues. Next you need to finish your website. I have looked at it, and in just five or so minutes. I have seen at least a dozen links that go nowhere. I have seen too many images that are just stock photo's from anywhere on the web. 

The truth is that it doesn't matter if you are indexed on google anymore. As you have shown you can put any website with theme on the internet. You really need to take the time and show what your company does. I would break your site down into the parts that you need and throw away anything that you don't need. I can give you more advice if you want it, but honestly if I was looking at your website I would spend about 1 minute looking at it, see it isn't finished and then move on.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Source: Google


> The best way to get other sites to create high-quality, relevant links to yours is to create unique, relevant content that can naturally gain popularity in the Internet community. Creating good content pays off: Links are usually editorial votes given by choice, and the more useful content you have, the greater the chances someone else will find that content valuable to their readers and link to it.


How to get backlinks ...


----------



## Rayanamis (Jul 23, 2021)

You will need to use the services of some people that really work in this domain. For example, for promoting my website, I was using the service of grownomics.com.au. I tried to promote my website by myself, but there wasn't any result, and I was always getting errors while using SEO software. This is why I decided not to try to save some money and use the services of people that know how to work with SEO software. At least I will be sure that everything is working correctly, and I will really start to have more customers.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

> Generally speaking, the easier it is to buy a backlink, the less it's worth. ... On the other side of the coin, backlinks that are very hard to secure, such as backlinks from government websites and university websites, tend to be worth a lot more because they're harder to manipulate.


Source: Is it worth paying for backlinks - Google Search


----------



## Irene Mehar (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi, 
You said it's a new website. Then I guess you need to start some basic SEO first. Like blog commenting, classified, bookmarking etc. Once your website get old the start doing, forum posting, guest blogging, etc. It will help you to get lots of quality backlinks. Make sure you pick your country wisely where you want to promote your website.


----------

